# verzauberung 81 add heal auf waffe



## totofine (9. Juli 2008)

welche mats brauch ich dafür???


----------



## Morrtis (9. Juli 2008)

buffed.de ist dein freund ... such das rezept einfach mal und du wirst deine antwort finden

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28281


----------



## MihAmb (16. Juli 2008)

bzw frag doch einfach inGame nachm post oO


----------



## Neradox (2. August 2008)

/2 Kann mir jemand kurz die Mats für +81 Heal auf Waffe posten? Danke =) 

Wär 3mal schneller gegangen als hier eine neues Thema zu eröffnen, also echt...


----------

